# Z7 Tactical balancer recommendation



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Just moved from a Mathews LX to a Mathews Extreme Tactical and they did not mention rigging it with a balancer so I didn't say anything. Any recommendations on a balancer or do I really need one? It's was a tough decision retiring the LX because it is an awesome bow and I really can't see a big performance difference. However I've been wanting to upgrade to a smaller bow for a couple years now for more maneuverability in the tree. I plan on keeping the LX as a backup because I will not be able to get what it is worth if I sell it.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

cpthook said:


> Just moved from a Mathews LX to a Mathews Extreme Tactical and they did not mention rigging it with a balancer so I didn't say anything. Any recommendations on a balancer or do I really need one? It's was a tough decision retiring the LX because it is an awesome bow and I really can't see a big performance difference. However I've been wanting to upgrade to a smaller bow for a couple years now for more maneuverability in the tree. I plan on keeping the LX as a backup because I will not be able to get what it is worth if I sell it.


I do not use a stabilizer on my extreme.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, I have one on my Mathews LX and it seems to really balance the bow well. But the Extreme Tactical is small and I don't think it would enhance proformance.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Ive tried it on mine, and I "think" it helps be. But I can take it off and shoot just as good. it does help with my steadiness. Might go a tad lighter on my b-stinger when I head back to the archery shop


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks I might try one next time I'm at the archery shop/range


----------

